# Arterial line removal during procedure



## cmacpc (Jan 22, 2013)

Anesthesiologist removed the Aline during a Nephrectomy due to Aline malfunction, the line was insitu when the patient came to the OR.  I think he may have been transferred from the floor with the with the line.
Thanks
RMS


----------

